# Boot flex....do I want soft or stiff?



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Veccster said:


> If I understand it correctly...a bomber would want stiff boots and a park rider would want soft. So I suppose I want medium?


You got it.

You can do simple tricks in stiffer boots, but i doubt you can do nice carves in softer. 
Also if you on a heavy side, take a stiffer one.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

The Judge is listed as 'soft' and the Maysis is listed 'medium'. I guess I should proceed with the Maysis. 

I do lean on my boot when carving so a stiffer boot should help nicely. But I also like to throw spins and I assume that is more restricted in a stiff boot. 

Such a tough decision....


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I used the Judge all last year. I would not list them as soft considering I went from a "soft" boot to them. I would consider them a solid medium.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Spins wouldn't be hampered by stiffer boots, but tweaking grabs and jibs/presses would be more difficult with stiffer boots.


----------

